# Soil Medium



## celtic gypsy (Mar 16, 2012)

IVE GOT PLANTS THAT ARE ALMOST READY TO HARVEST BUT THERE  LOOKING DRY AND LOSEING ALOT OF FOILAGE IS THIS NORMAL


----------



## Roddy (Mar 16, 2012)

Would need pics to confirm, but most gals will grow older and lose their green along the way. A little more info on what watering schedule, how far along, nutes etc would also help...any info you can offer.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 16, 2012)

Why Are You Yelling? Is This Your First Time On The Internet?


----------



## Maximlis (Mar 17, 2012)

Its a nice forum to share and to get solution problem related to plants.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 17, 2012)

Whats the soil medium title for?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 19, 2012)

it is normal for plants late in flower for the leafs to yellow and fall...this normally starts around week 7..strain dependant....pics and how long they been flowering would help us help you

take care and be safe


----------

